# New R3 - dust magnet?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I just got a new 2014 R3 last Friday. Overall, I LOVE it. I can't believe all the normally competing characteristics they managed to cram into that bike. Stable tracking yet responsive handling, quick acceleration but compliant over bumps, light but stiff. Amazing bike!

One odd thing I noticed tonight (and despite wiping it down after each ride) is how much dust it seems to collect. At first I thought I was just noticing it more due to the gloss black finish (my other carbon bikes are matte black and red/white) but I noticed that there was a ton of dust/dirt on the brakes and other non-frame surfaces as well. Do R3s generate an unusual amount of static due to the type of carbon fiber used or something? Anybody else notice this?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

All the carbon fiber you speak of is covered up with paint, so unless the paint that Cervelo uses is different from other manufacturers, I don't see how they would be different. 
My R3, mostly black glossy finish, will attract dust. I haven't looked at other peoples' bikes so never really noticed. Doesn't take long to wipe it down, does it?


----------



## drrick97 (Mar 19, 2013)

Use Pedro's Bike lust. Less dust attraction. 



OldChipper said:


> I just got a new 2014 R3 last Friday. Overall, I LOVE it. I can't believe all the normally competing characteristics they managed to cram into that bike. Stable tracking yet responsive handling, quick acceleration but compliant over bumps, light but stiff. Amazing bike!
> 
> One odd thing I noticed tonight (and despite wiping it down after each ride) is how much dust it seems to collect. At first I thought I was just noticing it more due to the gloss black finish (my other carbon bikes are matte black and red/white) but I noticed that there was a ton of dust/dirt on the brakes and other non-frame surfaces as well. Do R3s generate an unusual amount of static due to the type of carbon fiber used or something? Anybody else notice this?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Not a problem to wipe it off so not a huge deal in that sense. It just seems like the components (brakes, derailleur etc.) seem to similarly be attracting an unusual amount of dust so I worry about premature wear. Again, it's very noticeably different from my other bikes (carbon and Ti) and I inspect the bike before and after rides. 

I've already used BikeLust and it does seems to help a bit.


----------



## drrick97 (Mar 19, 2013)

OldChipper said:


> Do R3s generate an unusual amount of static due to the type of carbon fiber used or something? Anybody else notice this?


 The R3 absorbs more of the power you put in ergo the centrifugal force of your power creates a small gravitational field sucking in micro particles of dust and small furry animals. Imagine if you were a pro! This would happen to you!


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats Funny!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Its just that your R3 is so much faster your generating more static from the wind passing over the frame.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Seems to be common on all new things. My S2, like my other bikes, did when new but it seemed to attract less as it got more use. I've also found that a good clean followed by a protective wax (like bike lust or some of the automotive versions intended for carbon use) do wonders for keeping the dust bunnies away


----------

